# How do you housebreak a puppy?



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2005)

So... I got this puppy.  Well, actually, its coming home Monday, but yeah...

 Ive grown up aroud dogs all my life... but I have not had a puppy since I was a kid, my last dog <sob sob, I miss that dog> was almost 1 when I got him, and he died at the ripe old age of 14, in the past few years... I did not have to housebreak him, he came that way.

 I understand the basics of housebreaking him, (ie paper vs Crating, taking it out, etc etc...) but I am still leery, due to my lack of experience, and was wondering if anyone had any good advice for me...?

  Thanks!


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 12, 2005)

Certainly, Crate Training your puppy will be valuable.

I also recommend 'clicker' training. Positive reinforcement works very well.

Concerning housebreaking, get a tin-can, and fill it with coins or pebbles. When you see the puppy eyeing a place to eliminate, shake the can. Noise will get the puppies attention and prevent (or at least slow) what happens next.

Be sure to take the puppy outside every couple of hours. A puppy can hold its bladder for approximately 1 hour for every month of age.

Place some jingle bells on the door knob and jingle them every time you take the puppy out to release. The puppy will equate the jingling bells with release, and will soon ring the bells to tell you its time to go out.

Use voice commands to teach the puppy to 'go' on command. When you are out with your puppy, use the phrase 'Hurry Up', or 'OK, Let's Go' to tell the puppy what is expected. Having a pet that can release on command is wonderfully helpful on cold winter nights, or when you are travelling.

Lastly, buy lots of paper towels. Your new family member will figure out how to deal with those impending urges withing 4 to 6 weeks. But in the mean-time, expect some accidents.

Post photos.

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 12, 2005)

Patience, a schedule for outs and a good steam cleaner.  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2005)

This is a good site which gives the basics. Having worked with dogs before it's understanding their base natures that helps training go a long way. 
One of the things I like suggesting is if you know a different language use that for the commands that you will use on your dog. No-one else will be able to order your dog around unless they know that language heh-heh. 

Housebreaking... well, get a lot of newspapers and have a lot of patience with it. You certianly have to keep an eye on it a lot of the time and when you see that it's going to piddle or poop then pick it up and put it on the paper quickly as possible. Don't punish it for accidents. Like a human baby it don't know better. Eventually it will know to go to the paper. 
When it's older then you start taking it outside ... use a soiled piece of paper and put it in the yard, preferably at a spot where you'd like the dog to go ALL the time if you tend to entertain in the yard (front or back) and don't want to have "land-mines" laying around all over the place. Take note of the times of days it tends to go and approximate how long after eating and drinking it needs to relief, and take the pup out at that time.  

Here's a amusing little snip from the website. Made me think about all the instructors/sifus out there and how greatful that they don't have to worry about *THIS* with their (human) students.  


> Training Puppy to Curb Submissive Urination
> Submissive wetting or urination is a normal way for your puppy to demonstrate submissive behavior. Even a dog that is otherwise housetrained may leave dribbles and puddles of urine at your feet when greeting you. *Submissive urination is the ultimate show of respect and deference for higher rank. It occurs frequently with a young puppy who has not yet learned and perfected other social skills and means of showing respect.*



Good luck Techno and have fun.  Pics dude ... lets see what the widdle fella looks like... and umm, leave off the bondage gear on the dog okay... geez  ... :lol:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are crate training, that helps with housebreaking a *lot*.  Clicker training works well as a training method for most breeds of dogs, I'd recommend it.

I think some of the best dog-training advice I've read came from the Monks of New Skete, if you are interested in a book:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0316578398/qid=1110665921/sr=2-2/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_2/103-6463847-8569415

Is a link to their book "The Art of Raising a Puppy".  I like their overall dog-training book, "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend".  A few things may not be practical (the monks spend all the time with their dogs), but they try to apply them to "normal folks" as much as possible.

That's great about the puppy!  Post pics if you can.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 12, 2005)

Out first thing in the morning. Out after each feeding/watering. Outs whenever you see the wandering, snifing, walking in circles patterns. Out before bedtime.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 12, 2005)

You might try this:

Follow the puppy around, and everytime you see him start to raise his leg, stop what you're doing and start peeing on him. I doubt it will actually help, but at least you won't be holding in your frustration. And, heck...the house is going to smell like urine anyways.

D.

Butt seriously...get some of that Natures Miracle stuff. It'll keep the stench down to a dull roar while your new kid learns the ropes.  Good luck!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys!

 I'll post a pic this week after I get the little Pee factory home.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2005)

By the way? What cha gonna name it? Techno-puppy?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh yes yes yes, get Nature's Miracle!  I swear by it.  It works on all kind of "biologically-based" (ha ha) stains.  My dog throws up sometimes, and it works just as well on vomit too.  (aren't you glad to hear that?)

I think a name like Fuzzy (or other cute name), Destroyer of Worlds would be appropriate.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2005)

All the advice on housebreaking has been great.

 This is a little off topic but I know I appreciated this advice when my puppy came along.  

 When the puppies are teething they will chew on anything they can get their hands on.  Ours liked to chew the corner of the couch.  

 Our vet recommended a products that is called "bitters".  It is very powerful stuff so wear gloves.  Put a little on what ever you don't want the dog to chew or bite on and it is extremely sour so be careful to wear gloves and wash hands after.  Another good idea is Cayenne pepper which is very effective as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> All the advice on housebreaking has been great.
> 
> This is a little off topic but I know I appreciated this advice when my puppy came along.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember that stuff too... Apple Bitter or something like that. Yeah, great stuff... the Cayenne pepper works good too. 
Also avoid any chew toys that are made from rawhide. Word out is that dogs can chew a small piece of it off and if it becomes lodged in the throat it can swell up. 
Kong (brand) toys are wonderful and nylabones as well.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, after much brain-wracking and debate, I think I have settled on a name for the Puppy...

 "Firewall"

 Why you may ask?  Because, you see,  his job around the house is going to be Intrusion Detection and Prevention... 

 Plus I think its kinda cyberpunk to have a dog named Firewall.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, after much brain-wracking and debate, I think I have settled on a name for the Puppy...
> 
> "Firewall"
> 
> ...


Firewall is a good name... personally I'd gone for Technopuppy because undoubtedly it'll be as bad-asz as it's owner... but that's just me.  looking forward to the pics.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Mar 14, 2005)

Technopunk,

 Take a look for some newer dog-training philosophy books as well.  The Monks of New Skete have some excellent ideas, but some of their ideas are considered very uneccessaily physically and emotionally aggressive for certain breeds, and other techniques for training and disciplining dogs other than the "alpha roll" have been developed since that book was written.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2005)

Here he is... FIREWALL!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaawwwwwwww!

  He Is Soooooooooooooo Cute!!!!!!!!

  Omg, He Is So Cute!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 15, 2005)

Very cute, take good care of him Techno... thanks for sharing that with us. 

Wishing you many happy pet/owner days ahead.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 15, 2005)

He is so cute!!!!!


I hope you both have a great time together.  And I second what PM said about finding an appropriate way to train your puppy.  I'd read around and see what's best for you and your little guy.

SO CUTE!!!!  OMG.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 15, 2005)

Technopunk, Glad you finally got one.BTW-you did a nice job on that dvd.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Technopunk, Glad you finally got one.BTW-you did a nice job on that dvd.


 Thanks, and Thanks.


----------

